# Tojiro DP: with or without a bolster



## jaskrawo (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello,
I am going to buy a knife, i have chosen the Tojiro DP santoku 17cm, but there are two versions:

F-503, with a bolster: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Tojiro-DP-co...674466?hash=item5b23cd3322:g:nPUAAOSwMVFXHysp

and F-311 without it: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Tojiro-DP-co...359985?hash=item465cb952f1:g:hg0AAOSwVFlUK72J

The F-311 is cheaper, which one should I choose? what are the differences?
I am also looking for a whetstone for that knife.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The 503 is worth the extra. The grind on the 311 looks cheap, and the handle scales likely have big gaps.


----------

